# HOBBY, CRAFT, OR SPORT?



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

It's occurred to me that folks who enjoy slingshots can enjoy them in any of three ways, two ways, or one.

Some of us are not handy, but when we see a "special" slingshot we just have to have, we'll buy it and add it to our growing collection. That's the basic "aquisition syndrome" of which we often speak."Look at my wonderful collection!"

Others are craftspersons, eager to design and produce superb creations from many different, and sometimes quite exotic, substances. They derive joy from their creative accomplishments.

The last group would be the enthusiasts who say "just gimme a slingshot and let me get out and shoot!"

The question is: How do YOU perceive this interest in slingshots/slingshooting?


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Artform .


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

For me it is a Hobby and a Sport, based on your definitions.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

There's a "vote" for creative artistry. We'll get a lot more of those because the guys on this forum have demonstrated awesomely creative slingshots.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> For me it is a Hobby and a Sport, based on your definitions.


There we go, one of the wonderful folks who, like me, doesn't have creatively opposing thumbs, and would generally prefer to purchase, then use, slingshots.

Although I will have made several PFS's before next weekend - but that's not because I'm creative - it's because I think Darrell's idea of using a PFS as a learning tool is a great idea. And cheap!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Imperative.


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

They have "SAD" (straight razor Acquisition Disorder) on the straight razor forum I visit. Pretty much exactly the same as this. For me it's non of those though. I have 2 straight razors, one I learned on and one I restored to be "pretty". (It was my great grandfather's) It'll be similar with Slingshots. I have the natural to learn on. Later on I'll get a "pretty" one...well maybe not "pretty" per say.

To me, they're both skills to learn. The fun part from slingshot shooting is just a bonus.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

dgui said:


> Imperative.


Man of few words speaks masterful volumes with one.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i like to to make slingshots then present them on here i just love making them proberly just as much as shooting them if not more


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Creative. Once they're done, I lose interest.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

shawnr5 said:


> Creative. Once they're done, I lose interest.


After you lose interest, will you allow me to babysit them, at my home? They'd be properly nutured, I promise!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

THWACK! said:


> It's occurred to me that folks who enjoy slingshots can enjoy them in any of three ways, two ways, or one.
> 
> Some of us are not handy, but when we see a "special" slingshot we just have to have, we'll buy it and add it to our growing collection. That's the basic "aquisition syndrome" of which we often speak."Look at my wonderful collection!"
> 
> ...


I think this is an interesting topic about sling's world. I totally feel in essence when I'm making a slingshot from a natural antler, it also means that I love going into woodlands or forests and looking for them. I love creating something from wood, a sculpture, a tool, a catapult. At the same time I feel good when I go shooting targets too. It depends upon the moments. I don't have the pleasure instead to make collections, they don't make me feel free. So I belong to the second and third group.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Therapy, hobby, craft


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Therapy, hobby, craft


Therapy. I concur with that. I enjoy archery as well as slingshooting. When I'm out of the house (the cave environment with all the associated chores), outside in the open air, enjoying shooting , I become refreshed from the change. When I focus on form, and on aiming if I'm not shooting instinctive style, any negative/annoying thoughts and emotions are put aside, and a Zen-like tranquility takes place, as in meditation, at which time I become acutely aware that I left a large chocolate bar melting in my pickup truck.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I like it all. I'm probably a little partial to making them because I spend a lot more time doing that than shooting.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Stress reliever, that did put a hole in my pocket though!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

hobby mostly, but i do enjoy doing an occasional build


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I have been buying the ones I like the look of or ideal behind them so that is a hobby. I also like to shoot them at targets as a sport. I could not put an animal down with one shot so no hunting for me with a slingshot. Wayne


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

It is my PASSION!!!!!!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hobby, Craft & Sports all 3

I my words it a disease, addiction


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

For me it is much more of a sport than anything. I like making too, but for me shooting is why I like slingshots.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

It's a drug .................... Without the munchies.
It's a religion ............... Without the guilt
It's a marriage ............. Without the se ..... it's a marriage!


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

I just love to get outside and shoot. For me there's a special joy in being outside with a slingshot - as I get older, it's much more appealing than biking, walking, canoeing, etc. when I just want to be outside. I also love to stay inside and shoot when it's rotten out. The Zen of just doing this pointless thing is one of the best stress relievers in my life. It requires just the right amount of concentration and skill to be interesting, but is still simple enough to be pure entertaining fun. I'm amazed at how long I can stand and _just shoot_ - for me the satisfaction of hitting a target is just a part of it. There's a physical satisfaction to _feeling_ my involvement in each shot. I can only shoot a gun for a very short time, but I've found myself many times wasting large chunks of a day pulling at a pouch







I also like comparing the feel and performance of different designs, but I have no craft skill, so I limit myself to tying pouches onto bands.

Buying slingshots is a whole separate hobby


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

notchent said:


> I just love to get outside and shoot. For me there's a special joy in being outside with a slingshot - as I get older, it's much more appealing than biking, walking, canoeing, etc. when I just want to be outside. I also love to stay inside and shoot when it's rotten out. The Zen of just doing this pointless thing is one of the best stress relievers in my life. It requires just the right amount of concentration and skill to be interesting, but is still simple enough to be pure entertaining fun. I'm amazed at how long I can stand and _just shoot_ - for me the satisfaction of hitting a target is just a part of it. There's a physical satisfaction to _feeling_ my involvement in each shot. I can only shoot a gun for a very short time, but I've found myself many times wasting large chunks of a day pulling at a pouch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Well said!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

For me it's a sport, as well as a nearly-all consuming obsession. You should see my shot tracking notebook, it looks like what the guy in _A Beautiful Mind_ was scribbling all over his walls.
Anyway...
Although I have several very, very nice slingshots I'm all about the shooting. If one looks great but is uncomfortable or doesn't shoot well for me it goes in the "collection" drawer rather than the basket I keep on a shelf with the one or two that I'm shooting at any given time. I routinely put in 300+ shots a day and would probably shoot 1000 every single day if I had the time.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I AM, therefor I shoot. all and one are the same. Being without, I would not exist.

LGD


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

job because i earn ££££££££
sport because i hunt and eat it !
and a hobby because i collect


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Very practical thing for me, I was looking to use one for hunting. But now I also love looking at all the new designs, and think the mix of funtionality and form, is a class of its own. Like carving a bow.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

AJW said:


> It's a drug .................... Without the munchies.
> It's a religion ............... Without the guilt
> It's a marriage ............. Without the se ..... it's a marriage!


Lol this is the answer that does it for me


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

its all craftsmanship art to me. my art is my hobby. the sport aspect , it comes last for me.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hobby, Craft & Sport... and Comaraderie

*Webster's definitions:*
Hobby - a pursuit outside one's regular occupation engaged in especially for relaxation
Craft - skill in planning, making, or executing 
Sport - physical activity engaged in for pleasure 
Camaraderie - a spirit of friendly good fellowship

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Hobby, Sport and Passion...


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

put that way, i am all of the above.. its a real marriage of them all, this hobby/sport, art


Northerner said:


> Hobby, Craft & Sport... and Comaraderie
> 
> *Webster's definitions:*
> Hobby - a pursuit outside one's regular occupation engaged in especially for relaxation
> ...


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

The thing that get's me more then anything else is that I thought growing up that I was the only one who would shoot a slingshot all day and come back the next day for more. None of my friends were into it like me. I played all other sports but come very early Saturday morning-pockets full of marbles and two or three slingshots hidden in my pants or under the shirt, I was on my way to the dumps (landfill) to shoot at all kinds of targets all day long. To see so many afflicted like me is unreal. For me to get together with a bunch of slingshot shooters and lose some steel is my idea of perfect. I love the way the sport is growing, I love all the ideas being carved out by custom makers, and truely love and appreciate forums and platforms such as this one ( the best one BTW!) which welcomes participation and discussion and has more to do with the growth of our chosen affliction then any other thing that I can think of. I LOVE SLINGSHOTS!!!!! ( And so it seems-so do a lot of others!!!!! ) Flatband


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Hello, my name is Nathan and I am a slingshotaholic. Nuff said!


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Flatband said:


> The thing that get's me more then anything else is that I thought growing up that I was the only one who would shoot a slingshot all day and come back the next day for more. None of my friends were into it like me. I played all other sports but come very early Saturday morning-pockets full of marbles and two or three slingshots hidden in my pants or under the shirt, I was on my way to the dumps (landfill) to shoot at all kinds of targets all day long. To see so many afflicted like me is unreal. For me to get together with a bunch of slingshot shooters and lose some steel is my idea of perfect. I love the way the sport is growing, I love all the ideas being carved out by custom makers, and truely love and appreciate forums and platforms such as this one ( the best one BTW!) which welcomes participation and discussion and has more to do with the growth of our chosen affliction then any other thing that I can think of. I LOVE SLINGSHOTS!!!!! ( And so it seems-so do a lot of others!!!!! ) Flatband


im in total agreement,everytime i tell a friend about this sport hobby call it what you will,they are also amazed how big it has become,ill admit i thought the same when i joined the forum,sure you cant agree with everyones opinion,but its so good being able to come on here and fit into a like minded community


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> The thing that get's me more then anything else is that I thought growing up that I was the only one who would shoot a slingshot all day and come back the next day for more. None of my friends were into it like me. I played all other sports but come very early Saturday morning-pockets full of marbles and two or three slingshots hidden in my pants or under the shirt, I was on my way to the dumps (landfill) to shoot at all kinds of targets all day long. To see so many afflicted like me is unreal. For me to get together with a bunch of slingshot shooters and lose some steel is my idea of perfect. I love the way the sport is growing, I love all the ideas being carved out by custom makers, and truely love and appreciate forums and platforms such as this one ( the best one BTW!) which welcomes participation and discussion and has more to do with the growth of our chosen affliction then any other thing that I can think of. I LOVE SLINGSHOTS!!!!! ( And so it seems-so do a lot of others!!!!! ) Flatband


im in total agreement,everytime i tell a friend about this sport hobby call it what you will,they are also amazed how big it has become,ill admit i thought the same when i joined the forum,sure you cant agree with everyones opinion,but its so good being able to come on here and fit into a like minded community
[/quote]
if i knew anyone locally to shoot with, i would be a happy guy. to me, this is a personal hobby that i must share alone, and online with you fine people. 
Personally , i enjoy the alone time, however it could only be better with some friendly competition .
I


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Flatband said:


> The thing that get's me more then anything else is that I thought growing up that I was the only one who would shoot a slingshot all day and come back the next day for more. None of my friends were into it like me. I played all other sports but come very early Saturday morning-pockets full of marbles and two or three slingshots hidden in my pants or under the shirt, I was on my way to the dumps (landfill) to shoot at all kinds of targets all day long. To see so many afflicted like me is unreal. For me to get together with a bunch of slingshot shooters and lose some steel is my idea of perfect. I love the way the sport is growing, I love all the ideas being carved out by custom makers, and truely love and appreciate forums and platforms such as this one ( the best one BTW!) which welcomes participation and discussion and has more to do with the growth of our chosen affliction then any other thing that I can think of. I LOVE SLINGSHOTS!!!!! ( And so it seems-so do a lot of others!!!!! ) Flatband


And this is why I must shoot with you one day.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

It's a HOBBY for me. I'm no where near a good enough shot to call it a SPORT. And I am quite pleased with myself if I can just get the bands attached, much less make the forks from scratch. Definitely not a CRAFT in this household.

But I very much enjoy seeing, handling and using the craftmanship from others. So I collect (small collection) the slingshots that I like that are made by others. I enjoy handling fine things, pretty much no matter what they may be.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm in all categories. I'm a simple guy so I like simple things. You can think in a complex way about shooting and designing slingshots, or you can think in a simple way about these things. The fascinating thing about slingshots is that either way you can be mighty successful.


----------



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

For me, Slingshots kind of take me back to when I was a kid. I didn't have any money, and my parents didn't have much either. My Dad had an Original Trumark (still does) and he eventually figured that I was old enough, and bought me one. I practically worshiped that thing!! Like Flatband said, not everyone had a slingshot, (nor did everyone know what to do with one) and I think they were generally thought of as toys. I wish they still were... Fast Forward about 30 years, and I bought another "Original Trumark" and that started the whole ball rolling again...But this time it's different. I'm not that kid anymore, but the slingshot makes me feel like I am that kid again. It's hard to explain. I do love them, ALOT!!
And I'll tell you, that when I talk about slingshots at work, the guys listen...Which makes me believe that they too know, but may have temporarily forgotten...Which makes me believe that this "Discipline" will go somewhere. Thanks for letting me ramble.


----------

